# Pudelpointer



## Raesonn (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Guys! Doing some homework on a good all around Gun dogs... So I found a breed called, Pudelpointer's.  
Has anyone own one or knows someone that has? Good dogs/retriever's? Would love any feedback please. 

Thanks to all! And goodluck on upcoming hunts!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never had one but have talked to a couple of guys that have and like anybody with their own breed they really spoke well of them . 

Personaly I believe you will get about the same thing out of any of the continental breeds .


----------



## Sam H (Sep 15, 2011)

I've heard of and read a little about them..good things...but that's about it....sort of looks like a "wirehaired pointer"....But ,if your goal is to get a "great all aroung bird dog"..I would be studying the Brittany!!!......


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sam H said:


> I've heard of and read a little about them..good things...but that's about it....sort of looks like a "wirehaired pointer"....But ,if your goal is to get a "great all aroung bird dog"..I would be studying the Brittany!!!......



thats funny...at first I thought that was a brittany hanging from the pudelpointer's mouth!


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 15, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> thats funny...at first I thought that was a brittany hanging from the pudelpointer's mouth!



I thought the same thing, but then I saw it had a tail so it couldn't have been a Britt.  Looks a little big to be a Britt too.


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a guy in my retriever hunt club that has a couple of them and he really likes them.  I've seen them work and this guy mainly uses them for duck hunting. He had a litter this spring.   I agree with Sam they look like a German Wirehaired Pointer. If you look up the breed information they are a cross of an English Pointer and Poodle.  So basically they crossed bred a retriever and a birddog. Sounds like it would be a good match for an all around hunting dog.  I've hunted with guys before that had cross breeds and they were good hunting dogs.


----------



## Raesonn (Sep 15, 2011)

I'ma pass on the Brittany, but thanks for the Awesome Feedback guys! Foot Hill Kennel's in Flowery Branch breeds them, so i might just get one.. (Maybe for a Christmas for my boys! ) lol NOW, i have to find a gun dog trainer.. it was hard enough to potty train the boy's..   Thanks to all..


----------

